# Picture of my spinning wheel



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Posted these photos a few days ago before this section was created of my Louet that I recently painted. I also have an Ashford.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I posted on your other post to. You did a wonderful job on it. I would love to spin on that all the time so bright and pretty.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks so neat....great job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Must be fascinating to watch while you are "playing" with it. :sm02:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love your painting on your wheel!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

How lovely! Never crossed my mind to paint a spinning wheel. So nicely done, too.


----------

